# Classic Car Policies



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So I'm looking for an mx5 and have been looking at driving the insurance down as much as possible. So far, cos of the accident i had not long ago, my age etc I'm looking at between £700-£1,000 depending on the exact model and spec. 

Just had a thought, with me looking at a mk1, and most of them getting on for 20 years old now, I guess they qualify for classic car insurance. Had a very brief look, but what qualifies for classic car insurance? And are they limited by age, had a look at a couple and they say 25 years old + and some limit the milage. Anyone know if I would be able to get what I want, for around 12,000 miles pa for a 20 year old? The car would probably start of standard too.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> So I'm looking for an mx5 and have been looking at driving the insurance down as much as possible. So far, cos of the accident i had not long ago, my age etc I'm looking at between £700-£1,000 depending on the exact model and spec.
> 
> Just had a thought, with me looking at a mk1, and most of them getting on for 20 years old now, I guess they qualify for classic car insurance. Had a very brief look, but what qualifies for classic car insurance? And are they limited by age, had a look at a couple and they say 25 years old + and some limit the milage. Anyone know if I would be able to get what I want, for around 12,000 miles pa for a 20 year old? The car would probably start of standard too.


All companies differ. Its not a straight up rule like all cars pre 73 not needing tax etc, its down to the individual company to decide what is a classic etc. I have a limited milage policy (5000mpa), fully comp, covering me on others vehicles, but it does not ecru no claims. Its £200 a year give or take. You will always have the same issues regardless of policy though, postcode, garage, etc etc. Just have a look in classic mags and get lots of numbers from there:thumb:


----------



## timbo4321 (Aug 23, 2009)

Google MX5 car club, I'm sure you'll get some help with insurance from the various clubs and membership may get you some discount as well. Stangaland is right, age is not the only criteria.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah I've joined a few clubs, reluctant to register to the owners club until I actually buy one though  

Just wondering what the standard was cos I was too lazy to look. I don't wanna be wasting my time if they're all over 25's only. I'll have another look when I get a chance later.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

There are Insurers that will cover cars from 10 years old on Classic/Cherished car policies, although some won't cover certain younger vehicles (usually sports/performance) but an MX5 (as long as not a Eunos) should be OK.

Cherished/Classic car insurers tend to not be keen on modifications so if you were intending on fettling it may cause issues.

Your biggest problem though is that classic/cherished car policies are not normally available until you are 25, i'm sure there are some about that will cover under 25's, but i don't know who. You will be struggling with 12k too, 6k is normally the max.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheers. Exactly the info I was looking for. I thought it would be the case, and i pretty much knew I was asking for too many things .

The car would remain standard for a while whilst I collect the parts for a build anyway. I'll give a few a call later and see where I can get.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

I cant get the insurance below the cost of the car (its a classic car) which is annoying.

Its a 4th car (my own, gfs, kit car then this one) so just to be used for dog walks and its stupid the quotes we are getting.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah I've put them plans on hold due to insurance and I love my car too much to switch so spent a load on it instead. Insurance will go up too due to double the tax


----------

